# Using CDMA Workshop



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

i was hoping to do a bit of modding in terms of terms of changing the some settings so my provider cannot discover if i am tethering. im not sure quiet how to go about this. is it possible with the mesmerise??


----------



## ninjo99 (Sep 1, 2011)

All uscc can see is how much data you are using. They don't have any way of knowing your tethering unless they see a spike in you're data usage.


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

ah, thanks for the reply. i was under the impression that tethering was an option that required an additional data plan. i know verizon is notorious for pulling the plug on that idea once they find it out that one might be using the app. secondly i was at the local ussc store and i asked a sales rep about the mystery soft ap. he sort shrugged and said "well your not really supposed to do it but"
i took that as its ok? stills sounds like a frigg to me.


----------



## xcortlynx (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm on cricket and they just blocked tethering. Within 5 mins, the page changes to mycricket.com and says you have to add tethering for 10 bucks a month

Talk shit get hit =)


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

xcortlynx said:


> I'm on cricket and they just blocked tethering. Within 5 mins, the page changes to mycricket.com and says you have to add tethering for 10 bucks a month
> 
> Talk shit get hit =)


 yeah see this is why i want to spoof my internal address with my external address, its not so much as getting caught as it is the principal that data is data. i pay for it so imo why would it matter so much how and when i use it. i mean i could sit here and download torrents to my phone, but its still capped at 5gb regardless


----------



## snell (Dec 22, 2011)

as far as i know, uscc is one of the few companies that doesnt charge for tethering...i used to do it all the time even with stock software


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

snell said:


> as far as i know, uscc is one of the few companies that doesnt charge for tethering...i used to do it all the time even with stock software


 lol when i asked the sales rep if i could do it he was like " well....your really not supposed too but" needless to say, i still use it when needed


----------



## xcortlynx (Dec 16, 2011)

We have 3 lines- my fiances, mine, and his brothers. We have wifi at the house and his brother doesn't, so he tethers. It works fine for him, but MY browser will have the 'add tethering' screen even though were not tethering. And its only mine. Every time. Pisses me off









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

hrmmm i use fascinate on verizon and no charge but root of course and my friend with a D3 couldnt tether till i fixed it for hit root didnt cut it i had to make some changes
basically you make the ip address the same for all 3 ports i guess you could say and they will not know it TETHERING

this thread help my friend with the d3 and it could help you guys
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1182940

it look complicated but its not that hard if you got your phone rooted you can do this
but remember step by step


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Hello if your on 2.3 you could install kgb kernel which uses the wifi driver from the i900 and blocks carriers from finding out heres the link= http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1364912 edit: here the direct donload link but remember to thank _comradesven in the original post Kgb kernel for ei20= http://db.tt/UHtotdcJ Eho3= http://db.tt/ecKxsOpB Eho9= http://db.tt/KvryBSYW_


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

BBrad said:


> Hello if your on 2.3 you could install kgb kernel which uses the wifi driver from the i900 and blocks carriers from finding out heres the link= http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1364912 edit: here the direct donload link but remember to thank _comradesven in the original post Kgb kernel for ei20= http://db.tt/UHtotdcJ Eho3= http://db.tt/ecKxsOpB Eho9= http://db.tt/KvryBSYW_


whhat phone?


----------

